# Anyone know Ford transmissions?



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

I blew up the transmission in my '90 F250 7.3L last year hauling hay, and it's been sitting in the weeds since. I found a 1990 E4OD online for a good price. It's for a 2wd IDI like mine and has 10K on a rebuild, but it is out of an F350. My brother said it wouldn't work because some of the internals would be different for the bigger truck? Anyone know if that is true? It would save me money to swap versus having a shop rebuild it. I figured they would be easier to find, but I haven't found many good ones.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Try calling a couple shops, just ask what they would charge to do the swap for ya, & if they are interchangeable.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I've owned a 1992 F250 (2wd), a 1999 F250 (4wd) and a 2002 F350 (4wd). All had / have the E4OD tranny. As far as I know, these are interchangeable. For a given engine/transmission configuration, the trailer towing capacity is the same - doesn't matter if it's a 3/4 or a 1 ton. In fact, the only difference is the 1 ton's payload is higher due to its stiffer suspension. You could ask someone at the local Ford dealer. The folks in the parts department would know for sure.


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have to get one from the 7.3L IDI years, about 87-93/4. I'll call around and see what I can find out. My brother and I will do the swap ourselves. As I understand it, my F250 has a 1 ton axle, but less suspension than a 1 ton. Thanks for the tips, I'll call a tranny shop the next town over tomorrow.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I work at a Ford dealer and have the same truck except 4x4 but asked around with our parts department and the guy thats rebuilt my trany in mine here and he says there all the same except the 4x4 and 4x2 have a different case. And the diesel has a different case than the gas as well. But 250 and 350 are the same trany.


----------

